# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Power-leveling Services!

## Jackie1234

*FFXIV POWER LEVELING SERVICE BY JACKIE1234!!!! Will be Moving to EPICMarket.net!!!!!*

*BEWARE ALWAYS USE THE ADD ME TO SKYPE BUTTON IN MY THREAD!!!!!!! I AM mmo-jackie1234 not mmo.jackie1234
*


Power Leveling Services

Time to completion is just an estimate, server maintenance can slow the process down.

Level 1-25(story already complete)


Price: 20$
Time to complete: 24 hours


Level 25-50(story already complete)


Price: 30$
Time to complete: 36 hours


Level 1-50(story already complete)


Price: 50$
Time to complete: 72 hours


Level 50-60(story not included)


Price: 75$
Time to complete: 96 hours


Level 30-60(story not included)


Price: 100$
Time to complete: 120 hours


Leveling 1-60(story not included)


Price: 125$
Time to complete: 168 hours




Story Power Leveling!!!

1-50(Fresh Character story to the start of 3.0)


Price: 150$
Time to complete: 168 hours


50-60(story line start of 3.0 to current)


Price: 150$
Time to complete: 72 hours



DOH/DOL Power Leveling!!


DoH/DoL Level 1-50


Price: 100$
Time to complete: 48 hours



Gold Saucer MGP!!!

1mil MGP


Price: 300$
Time to complete: Timeframe varies


Bulk Power Leveling!!!



Everything Combat to 60!!!(all DoW/DoM/New jobs+story)


Price: 500$
Time to complete: Timeframe varies


Everything to 60!!!(DoH/DoL/DoW/DoM/Newjobs +story)


Price: 800$
TIme to complete: Timeframe varies

All the Primal Mounts (Shiva,Ramuh,Levi,Titan,Ifrit,Garuda + Nightmare)


Price: 100$(Tank mounts 25$ each)
Time to complete: Timeframe varies

PVP Rank 1-50


Price:200$
Time to complete: 4 days
Bulk Discount

2 Jobs 5%
3 Jobs 10%
4 Jobs 15%
5+ Jobs 25%

example
50-60 100$ x 5 Jobs would be 500$ apply the 25% discount you get it for 375$
50-60 100$ x 4 Jobs would be 400$ apply the 15% discount you get it for 340$


If you do not see something here that you need Please contact me special orders and pricing can be negotiated.

-* Leveling is done by hand*

- *I am leveling your account located in United States of America*

Can contact me on  or email [email protected]






- While all care is taken, If the account gets banned during leveling, I will not be held responsable for the account.

- No Refunds will be given if you choose to stop your leveling before it is finished

- Do not attempt to log in during the leveling process





> Thank you jackie for doing such a great job ......
> Woot Love my BLM....great service sorry very happy and excited. Never trusted anyone to power lvl me before so thanks again.





> Created an account after purchasing his services. He is an awesome guy, levelled fast and gave updates to me on what was happening. Easy to deal with and doesn't jerk you around.





> Jackie is absolutely amazing and worth every dollar. Definitely recommended





> I doubted the 1-2 day leveling time, but he's _actually_ that fast. Like, no bull****. Don't hesitate if you're trying to get things powerlevel'd or need tombs grinded (ground??) - it *will* be done. Even if it takes a bit longer, still worth it at that price.





> Great quality service, would definitely recommend, very prompt





> Great service, completely recomend! He's pretty fast(was a bit slow for me because of technical difficulties etc, but that's unexpected complications that's outside anyones fault so it's despite of that), easy to talk to and overall great guy, and a great service! Recomended strongly!





> Extremely great service, repeat customer, have been using for sometime. HIGHLY recommend him!





> Fantastic service





> Exellent service... highly recommended
> will buy another service





> I have purchased Jackie's service for the 3rd time recently. all 3 times he has been professional, friendly, and efficient. has updated me on server statuses/updates during service, and eta's on service depending on whether I bought 1 class or 4. highly recommended.





> I have also been through Jackie's service and am very happy with the end result. Thanks again!





> I just wanted to put up a post in strong favor of Jackie and his services.
> 
> When he and I first met over Skype, we got to talking about ourselves and found that we had a great deal in common. I face some unique challenges, and he took the time out of his schedule to work out a package which was manageable and more specific to my needs. Very friendly about this, and very understanding, which is something I've found to be a rarity in the industry.
> 
> Concerning the services purchased, I requested i110 or better gear for three jobs, all Shiva EX weapons and bracelets, and a mount. Jackie said this could be done in about four days. He ended up taking time out of his days off to finish the job in two, and not only that, he went above and beyond. He got Shiva EX weapons for *every* job in case I developed others later, and also included a mount I had not asked for.
> 
> Payment went off without a hitch, and he handled my account with care and respect. I feel very safe placing my work in his hands, and certainly believe that I got my money's worth. Definite long term customer here.





> ill buy a lot from him and i was always fast and professional, highly recommended

----------


## Tompost

Vouched by me. Did the storyline quests for 3 of my accounts in 2 days. Nice and speedy  :Smile:

----------


## ferenz

Did storyline quests on three accounts for me also. Good communication, friendly, and trustworthy.

----------


## suredeal

+1 service!!! Will use his service again anytime, great communication and very fast! Thanks again Jackie~

----------


## fluxvital

Hey i just bough this service, and i can just say one thing : HE IS THE BEST !!

----------


## Toasty123

Same as the other guys. I paid for 8 accounts and he was able to do them all in a mere 3 days! Amazing speed and a real nice guy to boot. A+ provider and will be using his services again soon!

----------


## Jackie1234

Thank you guys for your kind words, still offering this service and can work out special deals with folks just contact me on skype mmo-jackie1234

----------


## testdrive

Trustworthy and very friendly! would deal with again

----------


## CHandest

I can 100% vouch for this guy. Helpful, trusted and kind :-)

----------


## TehMorbid

Good friend, great guy. 100% Vouch!

----------


## zycamzip

Contacted about level 40-50

----------


## zycamzip

Received refund due to technical issues on my side

----------


## stellerj

contacting.

----------


## Jackie1234

what is your skype name stellerj

----------


## howl4me

Hey Jackie, I shot you an email, you did some power leveling for me before. Would be interested in some more if you are still doing it.

----------


## Jackie1234

contacted you in skype

----------


## broxx0303

Used Jackie's services they were quick and easy, always communicated with me about his progress will use again.

----------


## davide87ita

very good leveler.. it's really fast completing order and very kind with all my requests  :Smile:

----------


## 4MMO

Recommanded seller & powerleveler!  :Smile:

----------


## Torian89

Talking to you now on skype, great deal for so much work!

----------


## stellerj

Second time I've bought services now I bought 2 more 1-50s amazing service fast friendly and best prices out there you did a great job thanks recommended 100% a++ keep it up  :Smile:

----------


## Pen

Great service. Very fast and patient with all my requests for updates. No complaints at all and would use again. Thank you!

----------


## Jackie1234

THanks a lot pen!

----------


## Nigaogaki

Contacted seller now, bought story and 1-60 and 1-50, will come back for more information.

----------

